# Square Up app



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anybody have luck with running this app. I was able to load it and seems to run fine but I can't get the credit card scanner to work? Anybody? Any help?


----------



## chefjw (Sep 15, 2011)

Unfortunately the headphone jack does not support both mic and headphones since it only has the normal headphone jack and not the one with the extra pin to support both. This is a problem with alot of tablets and mostly only the 3g type tablets that are on cell carriers seem to support the square reader properly. I would love to use my square reader on my Touchpad unfortunately the hardware just does not support since they wanted to save a buck or so on manufacturing costs.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

I was under the impression that it actually accepts the 3 ring jack headphone/microphone style that is needed for the card reader to work.

Here is a guy who confirmed it:
http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/301260-external-microphone-through-headphone-jack.html

Could this not be working due to the fact that inserting a jack doesn't shut the sound of in the alpha build?


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Did an update to the 2.1 alpha which is awesome. However still no support for the credit card reader. Anybody had luck inserting a microphone and using it through the jack on the touchpad running the alpha builds?


----------



## alown (Aug 12, 2011)

It looks to me that even with a mic+stereo plugged in, CM7 is still using the internal mic.
Specs confirm that the TouchPad's jack works with mic+stereo http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/14077_na/14077_na.PDF

If we can get a few people to test this and confirm that it's not turning off the internal mic and switching to the external, we should be able to add it to the list of issues.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am glad someone is seeing this important enough. I hope to get the card reader running. If we can just make sure dalingrin knows about it, I truly believe the guy can do magic.


----------



## ne0phyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Just tried it. The internal mic doesn't turn off and the exernal one doesn't work.


----------



## alown (Aug 12, 2011)

I see it's been submitted as an issue.
Thanks, whoever did that 

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=329&start=100


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep, threw it out there and it seems that it has been accepted as an official issue. I would think it could get better priority, since I assume no external microphones can be used either for apps like skype at this point.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am so impatient, I check every day if this issue has been possibly addressed. I can't wait......I'll be donating as soon as this one particular issue is fixed. From what I can tell I could be forever satisfied with the alpha 2 release as long as the square up card reader and incidentally the app function correctly. Meanwhile I might have to buy an ipod touch just to process the credit card. No love for my three touchpads at this point.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay, I just checked and the one and only Dalingrin seems to be looking into it himself.....awesomeness


----------



## alown (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm the same way. I've been wanting a tablet for use with Square/Registroid. Picked up the TouchPad in the hopes that it would work someday. Didn't think the CM7 team would move us toward it so quickly.

I posted the requested info to the issue tracker this morning. The priority is set to low, but hopefully it's in the next release


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

[sup]I saw they made it low priority which is weird, given that plugging headphones not turning off speakers seemed to get high priority, but I truly believe dalingrin will fix it for us, and perhaps it shouldn't be that challenging, hence the low priority. At least it was accepted so hopefully in Alpha 3. Thanks alown for doing that, as I would have no idea. I wish I could help somehow to get it working. It is the reason why I picked my touchpads as well. I got three and they were still less than a single ipad, but I would have been able to use Square by now. Of course asking square up to make app for webos was shot down right away and you really can't blame them. CM7 is my hope.....[/sup]


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alown, do you think perhaps it would work on the chomper android running in webos?? I wonder if he will ever release the promised update, once he does I might try to see if it would work in the webos android window.


----------



## alown (Aug 12, 2011)

No idea. I'd rather just leave WebOS behind, tho. It's a great OS, but it's lacking the apps.
CM7 will get there. They don't even have a beta out yet. With alpha releases working this well, this issue being addressed, and the history of the CM7 team in mind, it probably won't be long before it all comes together.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

You are right, I wouldn't want to use the chomper droid, I was thinking more in terms of temporary solution for the square reader, but no doubt if it is possible the CM7 will get it done.

It would just be nice sooner than later. But now I sound like a real whiner.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am starting to get doubtful, there was surely more excitement between the fire sale and the release of Alpha 1, then right now, where it seems the project is dead or dying?


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Another weekend passed, still no Alpha 3 or beta that would take care of the mic issue......hopes and prayers; hopes and prayers....


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

They're still working on it. It's just that the issues that are left are the ones that don't have an easy fix, if they did they would have been fixed awhile ago. You just have to be patient.


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Patience might mean I might just have to sell my touchpads and jump on the new Transformer if we can't even see the goal with this project. I understand that they want to play video games, and that is ok, Cm team owe us nothing. I am the fool for setting my hopes so high with this entire project.

$99 seemed like a good deal, and it is, for a browser with a few apps. Unfortunately the things I hoped to be able to do with the touchpad (square up) will probably not be happening or not happening in a timely manner. We got close.......but at this point not close enough


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

It is good to see there has been a little bit of movement on this particular issue. Would be awesome if it was fixed by Alpha 3....

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=329&start=100


----------



## mikebgb12 (Dec 27, 2011)

You would think this issue would be an easy fix. I am confused if it is a software or hardware issue or both. If not hardware, hopefully they can fix the cancelling of the internal mic if that is the issue.

Thanks for the hardwork,

Mike


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

So has this just been tossed by the wayside. I dont see any work being done anymore on it.


----------



## jeddy (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the real issue is that the mic doesn't work... that would be how square connects, at last I think...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## exsanguinated (Jul 1, 2015)

so... it's been some time since the last update here. has anyone found a solution?


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

exsanguinated said:


> so... it's been some time since the last update here. has anyone found a solution?


Indeed, someone has. You should try my latest CM 11 release.


----------

